
Show HN: Vault as a Service - maxivak
As a team of DevOps engineers, we&#x27;ve helped people to design and implement reliable infrastructure.<p>A lot of our projects needed a solution for a secure storage and management of passwords, tokens and protecting of sensitive data.
Hashicorp Vault is a good choice for small and mid-size organizations.<p>We built a SaaS managed Hashicorp Vault solution and opened it for everyone. 
It is suitable for small companies when solutions based on AWS KMS and Vault Enterprise are too expensive. 
We setup a Hashicorp Vault cluster in the cloud which is fully-managed and supported by our team. It satisfies compliance needs and fulfill the production requirements by Hashicorp. Customer data is stored encrypted on AWS S3.<p>We&#x27;re inviting early adopters to join our private beta. Get your Vault cluster ready in a few minutes.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rockos.io&#x2F;managed-vault" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rockos.io&#x2F;managed-vault</a>
======
vinsvega
Looks nice! What is your pricing model?

